# Lowrance Hd5 transducer Question



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Has any1 ever had to go into menu or settings and turn on the temperature read out


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

You can put certain data overlay,on sonar and other data on the chart screen. Press the page button ,then use the left or right arrows to bring up the sonar page.then press the menu button,this will bring up the edit overlay. Here you can select data,move the gauge select the size. Once you have the gauges you want,press finish edit,and with all the settings on the hds units you have to save the changes. The round keypad with the 4 arrows is used a lot ,its the way you move around and highlight what you want to choose. To choose things you press enter,to go back press exit.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Im getting depth and contour but temp is just giving me 3 dashes. Im wondering if my transducer is not working or if my setting needs turned on.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Is the hds5 stand alone or is it networked with another unit? If it's stand alone try and take the temperature dada off then reset it back on. Also go in and see if the right transducer is still there. Somtimes when people do updates the units and settings get changed. Also you can do a soft reset,sometimes this helps and you don't lose any saved waypoints. Last it could be the temperature sensor that's built in the transducer. Make sure you have a letter t on the silver tag identifying the transducer. Like pdrt-wbl has temp,but pd-wbl has no temp.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

There is a setting in there that controls the temperature display. I have had mine go out a few times when I have updated software. I will take a look and see if I can find where it is.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

I just came in and im soo lost


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

The transducer is working but i cant get a read out to save my life


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

On mine it is Settings/Network/Data sources/Sonar/Water Temp... Also check you have the right transducer selected. Needs to be HST-WSBL to be temp capable.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Honestly if you are really stuck, call Lowrance Tech Support. I have called them a few times and they have been good.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Its crazy cus i plug it into my 520C and it works


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Mine is a stand alone unot using the trolling motor temperature compatible transducer


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Us2 minn kota transducer?


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

what transducer do you have?


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Pdt-wbl


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

first you have to pick pdt-wbl in the installation. the hds has to know what transducer is plugged into it. click menu twice sonar will be highlighted, now on the four arrows press the right one.now down to installation press enter. highlight transducer type press enter, now you will see a long list of transducers, highlight yours and press enter.highlight save and press enter.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Thx to all who helped, you and YouTube saved the day.


----------

